# Really want a 1911



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi I have been looking around recently and the 1911 jumped out at me. I am looking for a 9mm 1911. I can't spend over $650 and I want something nice. Any suggestions.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Uh, good luck.

Some advice, go for a 45ACP 1911. There are many, many more choices, especially in that price range. There may be a couple, but off the top of my head, I can't think of any 9mm 1911s in that price range. All the manufacturers that switch calibers tend to be more expensive. Besides that, the traditional 1911 is a 45ACP.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! Mr Bac is right as to get one in a 9mm wil cost more than a .45acp. A Srringfield Mil-Spec can be had if you shop around for less than $600. Good luck.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Agreed..You don't see a lot of 1911's chambered in anything but 45ACP unless you want to spend some pretty good money. Get the 45 and start saving your money and get a conversion kit later:smt023 if you are worried about recoil bare in mind that a 191 with a steep frame and slide is heavy enough that you probably not have a lot of muzzle flip:smt1099


----------



## salty444 (Nov 30, 2007)

Today is your lucky day.

I have a brand new S&W 1911 45acp (50rds throuth it), SS with the crimon trace laser grip that is in your price range for sale. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry I am looking at a 9mm but thanks for the offer


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If your heart is set on a 9mm, I strongly suggest that you forget about a 1911, and get a Browning P35 ("Hi-Power," or as we .45 shooters call it, "Half-Power") It's Browning's "improvement" on the 1911, 24 years later. For a 9mm, the P35 is a better platform than the 1911. An even better platform is the CZ-75. Again, very similar mechanically to the 1911 and the P35, but with the best ergonomics of any pistol, ever. Really fits your hand, and points where you want it to. The CZ-75 is a shooter's pistol. Check it out.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

If you reload, a 38 Super is a good round, & about the same size as the 9mm.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll look into those


----------

